# Total weight of Canning jar Pantry



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Trying to figure out how much weight will each "bookcase" shelving full of canning jar would hold per shelf and total weight . I looking to put a trac system to be able to move each individual "bookcase" to be able to reach the next bookcase full of jars . It need to be move by someone who is 5'1 and 100 lbs . Would i add some type of Manuel system to slide each "bookcase" to be able to reach different bookcase ? Don't recall the proper name of type of shelving . Each shelve will have a honey comb system to make it light (sp) and yet strong . Using mixture a quart jars and half gallon . Mostly quart mason jars . Suggestion on where to buy it locally . Here is what I'm looking to do with my home built shelving . 
Space-Trac


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I got shelving at home depot wire looking ones rated at either 300 or 600# per shelf....$79 to 119$

If a pint is a pound the world around then a quart is 2# (of wet)....I know when I can boneless meat it takes about 2# meat per Q


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have shelves similar. After 6 mts of caned goods on them they are bowing. Not sure I like them. That's with out a moist enviroment.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

mpillow said:


> If a pint is a pound the world around


It isn't.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

got out my digital scale,
pint green beans-1.7
pint pears 1.11
pint maple sruyp with band on jar 2.00
quart honey 3.1
quart tomato sause 2.14
quart chicken breast 2.12
quart cherry wine with band on jar 3.00

edit: 2 bands weight-1oz.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have tried many different types of shelving over my years of prepping. From MD fiberboard on blocks, to long brackets on the wall with hanging shelves of MDF, rigid plastic/resin, to what I use now which are heavy duty steal shelves like the silver ones in the video you attached. I got the 36 instead of 48 or longer ones to avoid problems with bowing in the middle due to weight. Most of my shelves are loaded with cases of cans to the tune of slightly over 100 pounds. They have been there for years with no ill effects. I have some on good wheels but even those get flat spots when I leave them sit and that makes them difficult to roll. I am thinking about putting giant steel ball bearing type wheels on some to try that because even with new wheels it takes two people to move the 600 pound loaded system.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

A gallon of water weighs 8.33 pounds, so a quart of water would weigh about 2.1 pounds. Of course the wight of the food would be different than water weight but I think if you use 2.1 pounds per quart it would get you pretty close


----------

